# DK6010SE Delivery



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello! I'm taking delivery of my new Kioti on Friday, Dec. 10th. Is there anything that I should look for on the delivery inspection? Things that you guys have noticed and the dealer had to repair/fix?

I'll post up pics of the DK6010 after delivery.

Thanks!


----------



## nota4re (Jul 3, 2021)

Congrats. I've had my DK4210SE Cab model for about 6 mos now. I'm really liking it! The dealer I purchased from must have done a good job at PDI as I have had no issues whatsoever. The only adjustment that I had to make was to wind up the seat pre-load so it wouldn't bottom out on bumps with my fat ass in it. AC works REALLY well. Even on 100F+ days, I have only ever needed the fan on the first or second of 5 or more fan speeds. Not sure if yours came with the radio or not (mine didn't), but they are all pre-wired for one and it pops in REAL easy.

I've set the brake and hopped out of the tractor a time or two only to have the engine die from a safety switch. Gotta remember that you need to put trans in neutral if you intend to leave it running. Same for starting.... if you turn the key and there's no cranking, look over and make sure you have trans in neutral. Adding a hydraulic top link is a breeze since it's already plumbed for that. You can order the ram and lines from Tractor Supply and it will take you less than 30 minutes to install. If you do any box scrapper work, you will really like the hydraulic top link.

Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Other than a cursory visual inspection, you won't know until you've operated it for a while.

P.S.
I'm jealous


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd make sure the guys give you a walk around the tractor explaining all the different areas and controls, as well as a few safety tips and some service tips as well. And ask them today to bring at least an operators manual!!


----------



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

nota4re said:


> Congrats. I've had my DK4210SE Cab model for about 6 mos now. I'm really liking it! The dealer I purchased from must have done a good job at PDI as I have had no issues whatsoever. The only adjustment that I had to make was to wind up the seat pre-load so it wouldn't bottom out on bumps with my fat ass in it. AC works REALLY well. Even on 100F+ days, I have only ever needed the fan on the first or second of 5 or more fan speeds. Not sure if yours came with the radio or not (mine didn't), but they are all pre-wired for one and it pops in REAL easy.
> 
> I've set the brake and hopped out of the tractor a time or two only to have the engine die from a safety switch. Gotta remember that you need to put trans in neutral if you intend to leave it running. Same for starting.... if you turn the key and there's no cranking, look over and make sure you have trans in neutral. Adding a hydraulic top link is a breeze since it's already plumbed for that. You can order the ram and lines from Tractor Supply and it will take you less than 30 minutes to install. If you do any box scrapper work, you will really like the hydraulic top link.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics!


Awesome! I had the dealer add the top link and extra valves to the rear. I did notice the seat was not pre-loaded at the dealer. I'll be adjusting that tomorrow, first thing! Glad to hear the AC works really well. I think the tractor does have the radio...if I remember.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats on the new Kioti........After buying two smaller then yours models brand new, the only advice I can give you is make them take their time and show you how to use everything that tractor has and how and where to check all fluids and make sure that you get manuals not only for the tractor but for any other dealer installed attachments like front end loader and such......The second best thing you can do is to get friendly and on good terms with that local dealer. It will help if you ever have a problem with the tractor.....


----------



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

Here are a few pics…


----------



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

I had my first issue with the Kioti even before it was delivered to me.

The salesman called me about 30 minutes before the scheduled delivery time and told me that the passenger side door glass shattered in route to my house. If you look at the first pic you can see the glass on the trailer deck under and behind the box blade. The salesman and the driver don't know what happened...I do! Door was replaced that day and they drove the tractor back to my house. The delivery was about 3 hours late but I got the tractor.

As you can see the tractor is loaded forward on the trailer and the doors are "suicide doors". I would bet my pay check that the wind caught the door and slammed it backwards, shattering the glass. The driver told me that now he is required to zip-tie the doors shut while delivering tractors. I told him that he should place the tractors on the trailer backwards, that way, the wind would force the doors closed and not fling open and shatter the glass. He looked at me like "OMG that's a great idea" and wide eyed, but he only said "Hmmm, I'll ask!" LOL too funny.

Then I was reading the owners manual, and Kioti states in the manual to load the tractors backwards on trailers while towing...LOL!!!

Once I took delivery of the tractor, I started to play with it for a hour or so, then it was dark and left it until Sunday. I have almost 8 hours on it as of today! This machine works wonders! I've already started to clear my land to bare dirt!

Next will be tire ballast...windshield washer fluid coming soon....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BearsZX72 said:


> Here are a few pics…
> View attachment 76071
> View attachment 76072
> View attachment 76073



Dude, 
That is a very fine looking tractor you have there.....I am jealous as hell right now........LOL


----------



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

@unsquidly Thank you sir! But I have payments now for the next 5 years  at least it's at 0% interests!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BearsZX72 said:


> @unsquidly Thank you sir! But I have payments now for the next 5 years  at least it's at 0% interests!



Payments are cheaper then renting one every time you need to do something and much better then having a piece of crap that you have to work on for 4 hours to use for 1 hour.......


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Beautiful piece of equipment. Just.... beautiful.

You're off my Christmas Card list


----------



## BearsZX72 (Dec 9, 2021)

@Tumblindown thank you!


----------

